# To go to Disneyland or not???



## camip1225 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi! I hope I can get some real constructive opinions here. I have a 6 year old girl and a 3 year old boy. Neither have had any vaccinations and have been very healthy. My side of the family is having a family reunion at Disneyland for a few days the 3rd week in February. Should I not go? Should I consider this being my children's first vaccine before we go? I made this choice years ago after much consideration and research and never wanted to live in fear. But I also want to be a responsible citizen in society. The MMR or MMRV was not on my list of vaccines I considered, but with last years outbreak and now this whole Disney situation I wonder if I should consider it anyway. What do you all think? Please be kind. Just like you, I love my kids and am trying to do what I feel is best as a mom.


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I would get it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

I would skip it and check for updates about Disney as it gets closer to the day. The more I read about mmr the less comfortable I feel about it. And of the 19 la residents reported to get measles, 18 were adults, per the cnn report last night. So being up on your vaccines, adult or kid, is not a real safe bet in my book. Do some research, and decide which side of the risks you are comfortable with. It's your family, your decision.


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

The MMR is the LAST vaccine..well, after varicella and "the flu" shot...that I would get for my children. No way.

None of my kids are vax'ed, (the first 4 were selectively vaxed, but haven't had an injection of anything in about 10 years and the last 4 have never been to a doctor for any reason) and we went to Disneyland for one week in November. My husband has never had a shot after he was in the Army 20+ years ago, and I didn't ever get a booster for anything and don't believe I've had the measles, so I could be immune via natural exposure, or not.

If our trip was scheduled like usual (we go every 2 years in January, but this year did it early because I'm very pregnant with twins-not fun to travel) we would still go. Measles doesn't scare me in regards to my own children, as their health status is very good, so it would likely be nothing more than a manageable childhood illness, even if they did catch it. 

You have to do what you feel most comfortable with! I will always respect the choices of parents to do what they find is best for their own children.

Blessings!


----------



## MommyOnTheRoad (Mar 9, 2015)

I will repeat something my Childs doctor told me. "Make a choice and then stick with it" If you do not want your child vaccinated then you have to not change your mind because you want to travel or because you feel guilty that you are "exposing" others. My thoughts are, if people believe their vaccine works, then their child should be protected. 
~>Make sure your child eats healthy, practice good hygiene, that’s all we can do. There are reasons you chose not to vaccinated, they haven't changed now just because you want to go to Disney land. And if Disney land is enough to scare you into vaccinating then I don't know what to say :/


----------



## Carla Halter (Nov 11, 2014)

why not???our children will only be kids in a short period of time.


----------



## StellahB1 (Sep 28, 2015)

ankit rathore said:


> ya i would like to go Disney land with my children


Are you sure that decision is correct for you and your family ?


----------



## Haha Hehe (Nov 4, 2015)

Of course you should take them to Disney land so that they can have much relaxed time and they can live in their real world of childhood in stead of spending all time on school and exercises.


----------



## Sunita Sharma (Oct 29, 2015)

Do make sure the ages of your kids are at least 5 years where they tend to enjoy more shows and rides.


----------



## jemifer pham (Feb 13, 2016)

i think should take them. they have much funny time and unfortable memories.


----------



## JennyBirch (Apr 14, 2016)

I know it may sound like I contradict some of my opinions I hinted at in my previous comments, but I think you should just go. This will be an amazing experience for your kids. Lots of new people, scary and awesome rides, the whole thing. Afterwards, they can relive those memories, tell stories, color pages like that - http://colorkid.net/coloring-pages-new-years-day-and-christmas/coloring-pages-disney-new-year And that whole health situation is probably not as as risky as it seems right now. I think it is possible to acquire some immunity naturally, just by going through life.


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

We had zero fear of Disneyland except hot sun and crowds. 
Never viruses etc. I thought the media went crazy last year. But that is also probably because I worked in it for years and knew what they were doing. 

Hope you had a nice time and the lines weren't too long and sun not too hot.


----------

